# What are the best ways to hide home theater speaker wires?



## dealrocker (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,
I just bought a new 5.1 home theatre system and I want to hang 2 speakers on the walls for surround sound effects but the problem is that the speaker wires hang from the bottom and my wall color is white. Hanging wires look ugly. Just wondering the best way to hide the wires.



Please pass on your suggestions and tips.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If you can't run 'em in the wall you could get some adhesive backed plastic wire channel. Cut to length, stick on the wall, and press the wire into the channel. It'll match your wall paint as long as it it white... or maybe beige. Home Despot or Lowes has it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Raylo is on the right track. There are paintable systems too - like THIS ONE. You'll still see it but not so much.


----------



## jamesmeijer1234 (May 15, 2009)

you have two options, get wireless speakers or paint the wires same color as your wall paint.

works every time.


----------

